# Finlay Equestrian College?



## silver spurs (Sep 17, 2008)

i really wanted to go to finlay for college, but it was to expensive. I went down there last year and got a tour of the western barn and it was so nice. They have alot of horses and they divide them up on levels. so the new students ride the horses that the college owns and the advanced students train the horses. I wouldn't worry about your horse, im sure they are taking really good care of it and when they come back they will be awesome. 8)


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Findlay College?

It is in Northern Ohio, around where I am from.

They are an exceptional college, and I was really hoping to attend there. Their riding program is pretty outstanding. I wouldn't worry. =)


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG IM APPLYING FOR THAT COLLEGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love it there, its amazing. I'v been up there for many horse shows and horse auctions.


My vet has sent over 4 horses to be trained.

Im applying for 4 years of western riding with a double major of equine business.

All i need is my ACT testing to be done and then all i need to do is send in my application.


----------



## shawbulldogs (May 15, 2008)

Findlay is an excellent college. I went there for a summer training program one year. Top notch facilities and great instructors.


----------

